# Letter from Firstresorts re. Lowveld



## Dori (Sep 23, 2012)

I received a letter from First Resorts, asking for 506 rand, for arrears in our 2012 MF payment. There was no breakdown of the amount we had paid, nor was our credit from past payments mentioned.
I immediately fired off an e-mail, asking for an itemized account. I received an e-mail in response, and the contents left me scratching my head. 

In essence, they said that this letter had been sent in error. Then they went on to say that if they could rent my week out (it was for April 2012), they would send me money or use it towards my arrears. If not, they would ask for more money. They aslo said I still have a credit in my account. This week was deposited with RCI in July of 2011! 

What gives with this???   

Dori


----------



## Carolinian (Sep 24, 2012)

As with any organization controlled by The Bullfrog, it is hard to say, but unlikely to be positive for the member.


----------

